# Child Advocacy Center Tournament



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Started April 1st but is still going on. They have a weekly winner in flounder and in Specs. They are paying a grand to the heaviest slot red and will add .8oz for a catch and release live weigh in of one! Looks like a good one to be in and the payout is big!
Go to 
www.galvestoncac.com 
or you can enter at 
Nates West End Resturant in Jamaica Beach 
Galveston Yacht Basin Bait Camp
Boyds One Stop Texas City
Alex's Seafood Market Pirates Beach
Car Quest- Car parts & Eqip. co. Broadway Galveston
Bingo's 18 Fort Velasco Surfside
Great cause and a chance to win some braggin rights and some trinkets along with a pocketful of cash!
Ron


----------

